# 4 series BMW coupe



## scousefly (Jul 30, 2008)

Not sure if this is the right section so mods please move if not. Does anyone have experience of removing the gloss plastic trim around the door frame and rear windows?. It comes in the 3 pieces and I’m looking to remove to finish off my detail. Any help appreciated :thumb::thumb:


----------

